

The day of the technopath - shayanbahal
http://thesprawl.org/simstim/day-technopath/

======
gordonguthrie
The Christmas Tree worm - only affected IBM 360 mainframes. We got hit by that
- must have been '86?

It was an accident as well - it picked up your mailbox contacts and forwarded
it itself, but it still had a debug flag set so you got a notification email
from every forwarding hop. 10,000 emails each, thank you very much...

Jeezo, fair takes ye back!

